# Late Afternoon Thundershower.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

One of those day time heating events. They dissipate as fast as they form always leaving a nice rainbow over the Ocean.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Honey bee finding refuge from the rain under the budding hydrangea.


----------

